# New High Elves Army book



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

any idea when the high elves are going to receive a facelift? it must be there turn by now.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

theyre next. though i dont know when that is. soon.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes I know that its been ages since you asked this question and you may have found the answer out. But I thought I'd tell you that according to a little peice of paper I have the new High Elf book and mini's will be out in early November.

The High Elves will be getting minis for:

Alith Ainar (The Shadow King)
A 'Shadow Walker' (Shadow Warrior Champion?)
Korhill (White Lion Hero I think)
Caradryan (Phoenix Guard Hero)
A New Dragon Lord
A 'Prince And Noble' (Maybe just a re-release)

Plus probably more stuff that an't on my peice of paper.

And then the next release is 40k Orks (Finally!!!!)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

high elves were my first army so i'll be looking forward to this alot.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I found then this. You may have seen it though. Its two wizards, they may even be already out. Anyway.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

theyre new, plastic kit i think, and i dont like them much. nor do i like the new dragon.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like his horse and thats about it. Its seems to me that the Elves have lost a lot of detail in their faces recently. The archer kit is terrible in that matter imho.

Do you have pics of that new Dragon at all?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Great detail on the hors, not to sure about the rider. But then again I'm not a High Elven fan, so that might be the reason. Like the sorceror though, tiny bit of converting will quickly turn him into Tzeentch sorceror or a thrall (if the 40K CSm still allows those that is). Pic of the dragon;


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice pose, best creature pose I've seen actually. 

But on the other hand it looks a little on the small side, conversion prospects don't look good and the head doesn't look to crash hot.

Good for the kind of person who doesn't convert and uses stuff straight out of the box but not so great for converters I think.

Nice score though.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

he looks like he just tripped over.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You think? 

That could just be the angle and the fact the head is shit. That said if I bought it I would probably angle the rocks up higher into the air to make him look like he was souring rather than diving.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Guessing the idea his that he's pushing of from the rocks he was sitting on. Pretty syre that with some GS skills and some time this could become one seriously cool WE or DE dragon. Actually like the pose more than the current 'looks at me I way a ton and but I still manage to keep my balance despite my awkward pose'-dragon :wink:

But to be hones, it still can't match up to the imho opinion very cool old dragonmasterdragon. Looks like a combo of this old one and the newer style dragons (check the feet, exactly the same)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

this is all pritty much confirmed by a friend of mine:

4 new plastic kits (dragon / hero, Commander / Prince kit, two mages kit, and chariot kit... chariot gives you options for either the Tiranoc, or the White lion chariot)... core will NOT be redone

New Khoril Model / Pheonix guard hero / Master of the Shadow warriors!

New shadow warrior models. 5-pack box.

All Highelves strike first in hand to hand. Period!

Swordmasters come with 2 attacks confirmed!

Pheonix guard get a 4+ward (never mentioned if it is a true ward, or in combat only etc... retain Fear)

6 special and 4 rares! @2k. (tho silver helms may become special plus any 2 choice for one slot(ie bolt throwers) have gone)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

disgusting. time to get a high elf army. no new cav models? shame...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the new models look cool.
High Elves were my first WFB army.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I had wanted to do a WHFB elf army, but my friends already play wood and dark, and up until know, high elves were expensive as shit. Yay for new releases!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

*High Elf previews are up!*

Time to make some people happy;

....are those pegasus knight horseheads with the chariot ?

Never mind the link, time for actual pics;


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the White Lion hero, very nice. Chariots ok as well.

The rest are kinda meh.

Those Shadow Warriors look very unshadowy though.

EDIT: That Lion Chariot is interesting, I'm not sure whether I like it or not. The actaul mini is brilliant (I may steal the lions for pets for my =I= actaully) but im not sure wether it fits with the whole HE image.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The current rundown, straight from asur.org.uk and various other sources :wink:

REMEMBER ALL JUST RUMORS AT THIS TIME  ;

High Elf release: November: Book and Army Box set.

THE BOOK : written by Adam Troke (I presume with input from the rest of the games developers).

Intrigue at court is gone.
Elves strike first. (Army rule).
Archers can fire in two ranks.
Special Characters include (There could be more but I have not heard it) :
Tyrion, Teclis, Eltharion and Alith Anar as Lords
Korhil and Caradryan (Captain of the Phoenix Guard) as Heroes.
There will be three other ‘vanilla’/generic Hero options. (So a new Character type!)
There will be three types of Dragon in the book.

THE MINIS

Plastic kits: Mostly by Martin Footit.

Characters/Heroes/Commanders (Makes 2 characters one mounted and one on foot). 
High Elf Mages (Makes two mages one mounted and one on foot). 
Plastic Dragon kit. (75Hastings69 posted this on warseer months ago. Flying horizontally like the old Dragon Masters dragon (for those who remember that far back). It will come with various rider options to represent different character options who can ride it.
Spearmen. (I do not think this includes option for Lothern Sea Guard or armoured archers but possibly able to customise these to represent different provinces).
High Elf Cavalry Plastics. (These were rumoured months ago by 75Hastings69 but I have heard nothing).
Plastic Chariot kit with option of Lion steeds. (Dave Thomas)

Metal

Alith Anar. (Gary Morley).
Possibly a new eagle. 
Lothern Sea guard including a Sea guard Captain/Commander with a Sea hawk on his wrist and a standard bearer with a carved wooden leg. The art work for the seaguard is a lot more ‘gritty’ than the old look. (More ‘sea dog’ than Sea Elf!) I don’t know if these are part of a bigger ‘redo’ of the Sea Guard models or not.

And the rest:
All 0-1 limitations are gone (like every other army) 

Spearmen come with heavy armour and shield. 

Archers shoot with an extra rank if they don't move. 

Sea Guard are now Special, come with light armour (they fight on water after all), spear, long bow and shields. Fight in three ranks, shoot in two, the commander can take magic items and the unit can take a magic banner. Some sort of Ambush rule for them like Dwarf Miners or Beastmen. 

The following HE units will be getting Ilthilmar Plate (4+ save) 

Swordmasters 
Phoenix Guard 
Dragon Princes 
White Lions 

Giant Eagles and chariots are no longer 2 for 1. 

Apparently Phoenix Guard will now be Unbreakable and have 2 attacks each. 

Swordmasters are -1 to hit with missile weapons S5 or less. They get some special sword fighting forms as well. 

Heroes can ride dragons! 

Everqueen is back with her maidenguard, no news on models yet.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yet another great rumours post by Heph. I think Wraith may have competition.

The idea of gritty Sea Guard is a interesting one. Looking forward to seeing more of these guys.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

HE aren't really my thing to be honest. If I want arrogant, yet elegant sorcery guys, I'll just get Dark elves or Wood Elves :wink: Really like the models and stuff though, but the army never really appealed to me. However if they ever realese that lion chariot I'll be getting one just for kicks, also great to see Korhil coming back!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Now the chariots look cool, but wtf is up with the rest of the models? Those elves are terrible in general, the faces in particular. ARGGGGGG


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Agree'd but the army list sounds interesting.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

A quick pic fresh from WD


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh god my attraction for that Dragon just took a nose dive. Not a fan of the armoured head at all nor the riders massive helmet which looks to be taller than he actaully is.

Looking at it know it looks a bit small actually.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Know what you mean, the armoured head tough great work feels more Tzeentchy to me........must resist the urge to convert a Tzeentch chaos dragon :wink:


----------

